# blast



## 2PieRad

יצרתי שירשור זה עכשיו ותוהה איך אומרים את זה גם בעברית. 
both sides would set up loudspeakers on their side of the border and _blast propaganda _into the other side. 

למדתי לאחרונה שקוריאה הצפונית וגם קוריאה הדרומית בנו רמקולים  על הצדדים שלהם בגבול בניהם כדי..._לנגן תעמולה בקול חזק  אל הצד הנגדי_.

או דוגמה נוספת: The neighbours were blasting their music.
לא יודע איך מתרגמים הרעיון של blast לעברית באופן טבעי. 

אפשר לומר _לנגן בקול חזק?_ השכנים ניגנו המוזיקה בקול חזק.

יש אופציות יותר טובות?

תודה רבה


----------



## slus

אין לזה מילה בעברית. 
בקול רם זה הכי קרוב.
בסלנג אפשר גם להגיד להפציץ.

למדתי לאחרונה שקוריאה הצפונית וגם קוריאה הדרומית התקינו רמקולים, כל אחת בגבולה עם השנייה, כדי _לשדר דברי תעמולה בקול רם אל הצד הנגדי
כדי להפציץ את הצד השני בדברי תעמולה._

 השכנים ניגנו את המוזיקה שלהם בקול רם.
השכנים הפציצו במוזיקה שלהם.


----------



## LXNDR

כן, *להפציץ* זה טוב​


----------



## amikama

בקול רם  
ואפשר גם: בקולי קולות.




Erebos12345 said:


> כדי..._לנגן לשדר תעמולה_


לנגן - רק בהקשר של מוזיקה: לנגן מוזיקה, לנגן שירים, לנגן יצירות מוזיקליות, לנגן בפסנתר וכו'.


----------



## LXNDR

גם *להשמיע* אבל זה פושר מדי​


----------



## 2PieRad

אוקי, _לנגן _רק מוזיקה, לא דברי תעלומה. מה עם סרטוני יוטיוב? אני כמעט בטוח שראיתי כבר _נגן _על יוטיוב...


----------



## LXNDR

Erebos12345 said:


> דברי* תעלומה*



;-) mystery דברי ת*עמול*ה, ת*עלומ*ה זה
כעיקרון סרטונים וסרטים *מקרינים *אבל זה כאשר מדובר באינטרקציה בין מי שמקרין לבין הצופה שהוא היעד להקרנה. למיטב הבנתי לצפייה עצמית לא מקרינים וידאו אלא *מנגנים *לפחות במחשב​


----------



## 2PieRad

אופס. שגיאת דפוס.

הבנתי . תודה לכולכם.


----------



## amikama

"לנגן וידאו" הוא אנגליזם חדש יחסית (מהעשור-שני עשורים האחרונים).
אני אישית לא מת עליו במיוחד, ומעדיף לומר "להפעיל וידאו" במקום (אבל זה כנראה רק אני).


----------

